

Looking for a job at Google? We’re hiring coders with 3xp3r13nc3 1n l337 - iamchrisle
https://www.google.com/about/careers/search?src=Online/Google+Website/ap2015?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=other&utm_campaign=Online/Social/hacker-news#!t=jo&jid=98895001&

======
marssaxman
That is surprisingly easy to read, as long as I just sort of scan it and don't
focus too much on the individual letters, but if I actually pay attention
closely, I trip over the substitutions. Interesting to see the effects of
different subconscious cognitive strategies at work.

------
indubitably
var sample = [['50f7w4r3', 'software'], ['3n61n33r5', 'engineers'], ['h4v3',
'have']];

var mapping = sample.reduce((mapping, word) => { var leet = word[0], en =
word[1]; var letters = leet.split(''); letters.forEach((letter, i) => {
mapping[letter] = en[i]; }); return mapping }, {} )

var divs = [].slice.call(document.body.querySelectorAll('div'));

divs.forEach(div => { div.addEventListener('click', function(ev){
ev.stopPropagation(); div.textContent = div.textContent.split('').map(c => {
var result = ''; if (c in mapping) { return mapping[c] } else { return c } })
.join('') }) })

------
withdavidli
[http://www.robertecker.com/hp/research/leet-
converter.php?la...](http://www.robertecker.com/hp/research/leet-
converter.php?lang=en)

can i has job now

------
styts
They better have a leet reader at hand, as they might get a lot of cover
letters written in it.

~~~
qbrass
Just have the masses translate them through captchas.

